# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: The Hawaiian filefish  now you see them...

## AquaticQuotient.com

The Hawaiian filefish is both rarely seen and incredibly common  depending on when you are looking for it! We explain why...

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------

